# G-13



## Joseph James (Mar 28, 2008)

I found the original G-13 strain...very expensive though, about $900.00 LOL!

.herbiesheadshop.com/g13-feminised-cannabis-seeds-p-1498.html

All of these Doggie's Nuts strains are quite pricey.​


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry..make that $800.00 but Still!


----------



## Hick (Mar 28, 2008)

Joseph James said:
			
		

> I found the original G-13 strain...very expensive though, about $900.00 LOL!
> .herbiesheadshop.com/g13-feminised-cannabis-seeds-p-1498.html
> 
> All of these Doggie's Nuts strains are quite pricey.​


  Hummmm.. you found "_what someone *claims* to be g-13"_..:hairpull:
It has never even been established that a "G-13" clone was eve removed, or existed, for that matter.
  As always... "_Buyer BEWARE"_...:hubba:
  Anyone ever hear of, or use this seed bank?? 
"I" always advise folks to orde r from and patronize _established_ banks, with a good, 'word of mouth' reputation


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 28, 2008)

I would not be interested in giving business to little known seedbanks.  Could be a set up or a front to get 'information' from unsuspecting or unwise patrons.  Or get seeds that have not been under tight breeding control methods.  Or not get seeds at all after your money has been taken.

But I am that way.  Think before you do.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you for your concern guys...I just stumbled upon this site after going about 6 pages in on yahoo. They say they have been in business for 16 years but who knows.

I will probably end up using these guys unless somebody in here can tell me where I can find feminized Brazilian Amazonian seeds from a more credible vendor.

Thanks hick and Pot belly...for lookin out for a brotha! 
peace.


----------



## BigTree420 (Mar 28, 2008)

hey JJ...i just ordered feminized seeds from www.marijuana-seeds.nl and they have a good selection and they are well known...as far as g-13 thay have that for sale but not feminized...


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 28, 2008)

seen someone else post that site on here before as well. and regarding G-13, there is no evidence to support it even existed. You could be buying someone's typical bagseed for all you know...

BUT that goes for pretty much ANY seed bank, so yes... as mentioned above, buyer beware.


----------



## Hick (Mar 28, 2008)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> seen someone else post that site on here before as well. and regarding G-13, there is no evidence to support it even existed. You could be buying someone's typical bagseed for all you know...
> 
> BUT that goes for pretty much ANY seed bank, so yes... as mentioned above, buyer beware.



Yep.. there is no registration process, no patents, no consumer protection, no process with which seed banks are held to ANY standards.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 28, 2008)

Maybe you guys can help me out then...If you can find the Feminized strain Brazilian Amazonian from world of seeds( It is pictured in my avatar ) from a reputable vendor I would go with it. Preferably the cheap 3 seed packet.

Otherwise I am going to take my chances with Herbie's Head shop.

Thanks!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

well there is a way to tell... say somone buys a WW seed... everyone knows what WW plants look like.. and what **** weed plants look like , 

so if you bought a WW seed and grew it to harvest unless u grew it with a 12w CFL.. it should look like other WW plants that have been grown.  if it doesnt then u would know u got ripped off.. but of course they still got your money in the long run =(

i use d utchbreed.com  they have there own forum/seedbank and the members of there forum do actual grow journals on all there strains as well as a follow up smoke report...   cant get much better then that. plus they create there own strains and have an autoflowering thunderfuck to which is amazing to me...  real good nice ppl... helpful and they even have a free give away every month with a T-shirt and a pack of seeds...  

pretty sweet deal...


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah Greg...I checked that sight out a while back when a new user under the name constantine ( I love that movie by the way ) posted it and a few other sources under the seedbanks thread.

I have to say 27% THC...WOW! They need to get a pic up of that plant real fast man.

Thanks dude...but I have my heart set on Brazilian Amazonian!

peace!

​


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

send um an email. they could probably get it for ya...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

hey JJ. tell um ganja_greg sent ya.. they probably hook ya up pretty decent.


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 28, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> well there is a way to tell... say somone buys a WW seed... everyone knows what WW plants look like.. and what **** weed plants look like ,
> 
> so if you bought a WW seed and grew it to harvest unless u grew it with a 12w CFL.. it should look like other WW plants that have been grown.  if it doesnt then u would know u got ripped off.. but of course they still got your money in the long run =(



I agree with you getting ripped off, but let's play a game shall we...

What are these three strains in this picture? Are they different? Are they the same? What are they?







Let's try level 2... 
Same questions as above...





Anyone? 

I am not trying to step on toes, but there are very subtle differences between 95% of the strains.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 28, 2008)

:yeahthat:. When I grow mine out, they never seem to look like anyone elses. Especially when seed companies post the pics up of the strain, mine don't even look close to their pics.


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 28, 2008)

It's funny, but your plant will look different depending on ALL variables, including nutrients, indoor, outdoor, hydro, soil, temps, zones, etc. 

I've grown and have seen some supposed strains that look NOTHING like what the pictures showed online, and these were from longtime and world reknown seed banks (dr. chronic). 

but there is no 'for sure' with anything you order online.


----------



## godtea (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know ,if it's for an ounce of seeds that's not a bad price.
I don't believe that you can't get better seeds for a better price at this point in the development of the plant ,G13 ,if it ever was real has got to be more than 40 years old .Back then a cell phone was the size of a suitcase .
Technology moves forward.


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 29, 2008)

Seeing as how no one dares to venture a guess... it's my Wicked Sister


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2008)

..Oh.. I was gonna say that.. dang it!!!


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 30, 2008)

Cross between White Rhino and Belladonna


----------



## Hick (Mar 30, 2008)

> well there is a way to tell... say somone buys a WW seed... everyone knows what WW plants look like.. and what **** weed plants look like ,


"If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked."


----------



## smokeytheherb (Apr 5, 2008)

I am almost positive in the movie American Beauty with Kevin Spacey, the kid in that movie was selling G-13.  That's where I first of that strain.


----------



## md.apothecary (Apr 6, 2008)

:doh: So, if you saw a MOVIE with someone selling super-punked-killer-dope-skanky_skunk weed, that is some super duper uber top secret strain designed by NASA and E.T., maybe even KGB derived from Ghangis Bong's personal stash, to help teleportation, would you really expect it to exist? And IF it really did, would you expect someone OUTSIDE of the organization to have it and sell it... _*ONLINE*_? 

I didn't think so either... :hubba:


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 21, 2008)

My 2 cents on the G-13.

I was given some girls a while back, shoot about 9 years ago. From some cats in the Bay, whom work for a VERY reputable man who has written numerous books and fought numerous public MJ cultivation cases, and won them all by the way. I trust my friend completly and have met the man he worked for back then.
I was told,"Bro, this is the G-13 from the man. It has a Flowering time of 36-42 days and is like candy."
Yea, Yea..heard this story alot.

I grew her up and made a nice mom. Took some cuts. I was doing DWC back then, so i dropped them in. I flipped them at about 1' 1/2 and off they went. No Kidding, 36 days later, it was done. Rockin'! Sweet as candy. I actually have some ld pics on a old hard drive I need to pull out sometime.

I lost the mom to an unfortunate pick in partners and I know he killed it. Sad.

Was it the fabled G-13? I don't know. But I have never seen anything like it, and the G-13 I seen in Amsterdam was not it for sure. If it is anywhere, it is in the Bay.
The man my friend worked for was arrested with 1000's of girls. The cops took it all. Alot of incredible stuff was lost forever when that happened.

Beleive it or not, the man was Ed Rosenthal.


----------

